#  >  > Gamer's Zone >  >  > The Game Zone >  >  > Popular Games Review >  >  Chrono Trigger

## Assassin

When a newly designed teleportation device does not work properly, the young Chrono must go back in time to save his unhappy companion from a complex network of past and present dangers. The adventurous adventure that follows soon reveals an evil force that will destroy the world, unleashing Crono's race against time to change the course of history and achieve a better future.

----------

